# Bacone



## Snoop Puss (Sep 10, 2009)

Healthy? No.
Creative? Yes.

http://baconcamp.org/Bacone


----------



## apple*tart (Sep 10, 2009)

First impression: 

Second impression: 

Third impression: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





?


----------



## GrillingFool (Sep 10, 2009)

Cool!
A bacon cone, filled with breakfast!
I'd eat that and my arteries would clog with delight!


----------



## JohnL (Sep 10, 2009)

Mmmmm,
A bacon cone filled with sausage gravy, topped with grits and a hot buttered biscuit! And extra butter!!


----------

